# Warmouth versus Musikraft



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm getting ready to order a replacement neck for my American Original 50's Tele. I've given this a lot of thought and have owned this guitar for a few months. I love everything about this guitar but not totally in love with the neck. I don't hate it. I could probably easily live with it. But I'd rather put exactly the neck on it I want.
I've searched the net for reviews on Musikraft and Warmouth and they seem to be all over the place. But more importantly the reviews are out dated.
Just looking for opinions on these 2 neck makers from recent experience.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I have 2 Warmoth necks. No issues


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

funny this thread pops up as just last night I was chatting about this exact thing with a forum member.

I have a couple of Musikraft necks and a Warmoth. I always thought Mk to be top of the line and they haven't yet let me down in quality. Warmoth seems to have some good options if you want some different woods and headstock shapes but Mk always reminds me of traditional necks. Both are great products in my opinion, nothing bad to say about either.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't know about Music Craft but I went with Warmoth for the two that I've purchased mainly because of good reviews and the fact that their web site allows you to see exactly the neck you are buying.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Last time I priced out an MK it was over $600... Got to reading about the wait times etc. So I headed back to Warmoth (again) and bought exactly what I was after from their pre-built gallery: roasted maple, dark rosewood, vintage construction, the radius and neck carve I was after, and I got to spec the nut and frets etc. $260, and it's perfect.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ga20t said:


> Last time I priced out an MK it was over $600... Got to reading about the wait times etc. So I headed back to Warmoth (again) and bought exactly what I was after from their pre-built gallery: roasted maple, dark rosewood, vintage construction, the radius and neck carve I was after, and I got to spec the nut and frets etc. $260, and it's perfect.


I just looked at every single tele neck in stock and the specs don't come close to what I want unfortunately. Even custom building one there is not flexible. I've been told they won't deviate from what they offer. 
Musikraft seems the most flexible. I had considered USACG but having the Tele licensed headstock is important for me. It looks like Musikraft due to its flexible options, or at least options that match my needs, will be the neck for me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Maybe ask our forum luthiers if they can make you something to spec?
@Silvertone comes to mind.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Maybe ask our forum luthiers if they can make you something to spec?
> @Silvertone comes to mind.


I've asked a couple of local luthiers in the past and I always get the same answer. Its cheaper to go to Musikraft\Warmouth\USACG, etc. 
I once had a neck made from Hansen Kustom guitars that was a complete disaster. I thought I was getting a great deal. $350 with stainless steel frets and all to my specs. The stripe on the back had gaps the frets were poorly done and after a few days kept popping out. I took it to a local tech (Hansen is about 2 hours from me) and it was deemed unfixable. I returned it and received a no hassle refund.
I did get a quote from Freddys Frets and for him to make me a custom neck will be in the neighborhood of $1,000 to $1,200. From Musikraft I'll spend about $550 Canadian plus whatever shipping is and then whatever I get dinged in brokerage taxes. So I figure around $700


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheet mon!
You be very finicky, eh?!


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> I just looked at every single tele neck in stock and the specs don't come close to what I want unfortunately. Even custom building one there is not flexible. I've been told they won't deviate from what they offer.
> Musikraft seems the most flexible. I had considered USACG but having the Tele licensed headstock is important for me. It looks like Musikraft due to its flexible options, or at least options that match my needs, will be the neck for me.


Interresting. What Tele neck features are you looking for that Warmoth cannot/will not provide? MK certainly has more contour options, IIRC.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

The neck profiles don't seem to be well descripted. Lets me choose fat back, whatever that means. Musikraft state U fat back .97 - .99
I want compound 10-12. Warmouth only offers 10-16. Warmouth no Bone nut install option, Musikraft does. Warmouth doesn't have an oil finish option that I can see. Musikraft does. Warmouth I can't choose Quartersawn flame maple, only Quartersawn maple.
No option for dual vintage truss rod that Musikraft has, although I'm likely going with single action truss rod


----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Maybe ask our forum luthiers if they can make you something to spec?
> @Silvertone comes to mind.


Thanks. I wouldn't call myself a luthier. Guitar building enthusiast may be more accurate. ;-) I haven't made many Fender style guitars and all that I have made have been bodies. I would like to make up some Fender style necks though. I would imagine I could easily do it for less than Musikcraft and would provide drawings to show the exact dimensions prior to machining. I do this as a hobby so if you are not in a hurry I can take a look. PM me if you are interested.

Cheers Peter.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Warmoth and Musikraft necks are fine by me. I have used them both and never had a problem with either company. But the Warmoth Tele headstock shape is a colossal fail.

Sorry to hear about your bad experience with Hansen. I have three of his guitars and the necks are fantastic on all of them.

Perhaps Brian Monty will build you a tele neck - I've played a few, own a few, and they are all fantastic. https://www.montyguitars.com

Precision Guitar Works in BC does tele necks - they might be happy to take your money and do something custom for you: T Style Custom – Precision Guitar Kits


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I decided to go with Musikraft and have chosen to go with the roasted Flame 4A-5A maple. It seems that I still have to choose a finish option in order to have the warranty, something that Warmouth doesn't require. I've emailed for confirmation. $580 US for this neck, better be worth it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I haven't ordered yet as I'm having some second thoughts as to what I'm going to do (maybe buy a second guitar instead). However I went over to USACG to do a comparison neck build. Seems they are no longer taking custom shop orders. Their long time guru and company founder Tommy is no longer with the company. And the direction of the company is somewhat unknown.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

$770 CAD for a guitar neck.
Forget that.
Buy another guitar instead.
At least check out STRATosphere on Reverb and see if they have a neck that would suit you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mrfiftyfour said:


> $770 CAD for a guitar neck.
> Forget that.
> Buy another guitar instead.
> At least check out STRATosphere on Reverb and see if they have a neck that would suit you.


Yes I am now seriously thinking on buying another guitar.


----------

